# Asus Zenbook UM425I - Unable to get xorg running



## waasnsteffl (Dec 3, 2021)

Dear Collegues,
I happened to got a nice Asus Zenbook UM425I, FBSD 13.0 kernel runnning perfekt, but no success with Xorg.
Tried drm-fbsd13-kmod-5.4.144 etc but nothing works
Anyone has experiece or suggestions? or do i really have to give it away...
Or could I help someone with Infos

Greetings, Anton


----------



## tuxador (Dec 3, 2021)

Did you try with FBSD 14 ?


----------



## waasnsteffl (Dec 3, 2021)

Thanks, will try it and report
Any other suggestions?

A very happy FreeBSD user since mid of the 90ies, using a tape those days


----------



## astyle (Dec 3, 2021)

FreeBSD generally lags behind Linux when it comes to supporting the very latest hardware on the market. But, it's way more consistent and stable in its design - the variety in the Linux world to solve even basic problems like config files - that was a source of frustration for me, and prompted me to move to FreeBSD.
--
Having said that, I can recommend that you look here for some additional help on getting graphics to work: https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics#drm-kmod
--
I personally would discourage just giving the laptop away - stuff that new can be re-sold.


----------



## waasnsteffl (Dec 3, 2021)

thanks,
Just installed 14.0-CURRENT, but pretty identical with drm-fbsd13-kmod-5.4.144, had to overwrite 13.0, so no exact info

mouse pointer is there, but not moving
no wlan
it says vgapci0 VGA compatible device on pci4

I would be willing to help out the responsible developers with logs, tests etc. altough i have to confess its a very, very long time ago i have done such digging into those depths. 
its a too sexy notebook, always used 2nd hand ,cause FBSD was fast enough.

Thanks, Anton


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 3, 2021)

amd radeon rx vega 6 ryzen 4000/5000 is not in the list,


			Graphics/AMD-GPU-Matrix - FreeBSD Wiki


----------



## astyle (Dec 3, 2021)

This thread might be of interest to OP:









						10 hours to fully charge my laptop battery - Asus ZenBook UX431DA
					

Hi everyone!  So this is quite strange and I'm not sure this was ever discussed here. Kind of new to FreeBSD so please take that into consideration.  So each time I plug my power cord it takes an abnormal amount of time to charge the battery. Like an hour per 10% charge, which in my honest...




					forums.freebsd.org
				



Slightly different model of laptop, but same generation of hardware.


----------

